# December 21, 2012 - How Are You Spending Your "Last" Friday?



## AgentDrex (Dec 16, 2012)

I'll be spending this Friday taking photos hopefully.  What say you?


----------



## gardy (Dec 16, 2012)

I went and bought a 100 foot party boat yesterday knowing the world is going to end an ill never have to make a payment  in reality I'll be attempting to make my way home for Christmas driving 1000 miles with 3 likely cranky kids.


----------



## thetrue (Dec 16, 2012)

Hm, I forgot that was coming up. I'll let you know Saturday


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 16, 2012)

Well, there's more talk about a mass spiritual awakening than the world ending.  I would be very much hoping for that.  The one thing about this date, unlike the other "doomsdays", is that this one has apparently been around for quite awhile.  I've been waiting for four years since I first heard about it.  I cannot believe it's within a week now.  

Maybe something great will happen.  I'll just expect it to be another day and plan for a Saturday the 22nd full of photo taking opportunities.  If the world does end, I'll let you all know that you meant a lot to me.  I'm a better person for being here.

If nothing happens, the sentiment stays the same.


----------



## thetrue (Dec 16, 2012)

Well said there, Special Agent! There's a good chance I'll be out all night Thursday taking photos of idiots expressing their version of "YOLO" and imminently ruining their holiday season because of it.


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 17, 2012)

I just hope some sick person's YOLO isn't killing as many people as they can get away with.  I hope that people keep their heads on their shoulders.


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 17, 2012)

Every time I see one of these threads I want to say something about furiously touching myself.


----------



## thetrue (Dec 17, 2012)

AgentDrex said:


> I just hope some sick person's YOLO isn't killing as many people as they can get away with.  I hope that people keep their heads on their shoulders.


I concur. I'm sure there will be alcohol and high speed chases involved though. Some people are just too stupid. Could land me a contract job with the area newspapers though, never know.


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 17, 2012)

Well, I am kind of convinced I'll be celebrating my birthday in this year, too!
So after I'll have been to the airport to collect my DH returning to this side of the Big Pond, he'll go sleep away his jetlag while I'll go shopping for the birthday party.
Yesss.


----------



## molested_cow (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm buying a lens on the following day!


----------



## Patriot (Dec 17, 2012)

I'll will be taking pictures of the world ending to share with everyone.


----------



## EIngerson (Dec 17, 2012)

I'll take a couple photos, procrastinate about processing them and check Facebook and TPF a few times. Basically the same thing I'm doing on my last Monday, Tuesday......lol


----------



## sactown024 (Dec 17, 2012)

Christmas shopping


----------



## Rick58 (Dec 17, 2012)

I remember the year 2000 was supposed to shut down the world, and basicly.....nothing. 
I'm expecting pretty much the the same end result. If I'm wrong, You can say I told you so.
I agree, the radicals will be ones who will make the paper on 12/22.


----------



## runnah (Dec 17, 2012)

Sleeping soundly with the knowledge that the world will not end, just as I have the dozen or so time before.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm spending this final week telling everybody they need to send me all their stuff. That way they don't have to worry about it.

So everyone here can just ship me all their camera gear.


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 17, 2012)

I remember Y2K.  I was working as an overnight contract custodian at a local department store (won't mention the name but it's the place where stuff "came apart").  About ten minutes before midnight, I stopped working, grabbed a cart and headed over to electronics (specifically the TV section).  There was a clock nearby and I watched it slowly tick by.  Since most of the power stations were controlled by 'puters, everyone was worried there'd be a wide-spread grid blackout.  I was planning on this happening as this would give me time to take as much stuff to my car as I could without fear of camera or alarm (I was young and most likely wouldn't think about doing that at my age now).  Well, clock struck midnight, nothing happened.  Waited another ten minutes and still nada.  So I pushed the cart back to where I got it from and went back to work heavily disappointed.  

If I have to be disappointed again, so be it.  It would be awesome though if there was some truth to this silliness and we all take part in a mass exodus from stupidity and hate.  I guess we'll see Saturday if there is less dumbness in the world.  Either way, I'll be taking photos.


----------



## thetrue (Dec 17, 2012)

Less dumbness would make for a less interesting life, IMHO. People, as stupid as they may be, offer tons of entertainment. Like the woman who was screaming at the cashier at Wally World last night because her food stamps card didn't work (yes I helped her out), or the angry kid at McD's that acts like I OWE HIM something when I buy a Big Mac. These people provide me with reason to chuckle.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 17, 2012)

In a real ale house


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 17, 2012)

Well, I guess I won't be spending it in jail after-all.  Taking my case to jury trial.


----------



## molested_cow (Dec 17, 2012)

AgentDrex said:


> I remember Y2K.  I was working as an overnight contract custodian at a local department store (won't mention the name but it's the place where stuff "came apart").  About ten minutes before midnight, I stopped working, grabbed a cart and headed over to electronics (specifically the TV section).  There was a clock nearby and I watched it slowly tick by.  Since most of the power stations were controlled by 'puters, everyone was worried there'd be a wide-spread grid blackout.  I was planning on this happening as this would give me time to take as much stuff to my car as I could without fear of camera or alarm (I was young and most likely wouldn't think about doing that at my age now).  Well, clock struck midnight, nothing happened.  Waited another ten minutes and still nada.  So I pushed the cart back to where I got it from and went back to work heavily disappointed.
> 
> If I have to be disappointed again, so be it.  It would be awesome though if there was some truth to this silliness and we all take part in a mass exodus from stupidity and hate.  I guess we'll see Saturday if there is less dumbness in the world.  Either way, I'll be taking photos.



Could have done it with or without the power outage, just depends on how you want it to end. LOL at the cart part!


----------



## molested_cow (Dec 17, 2012)

You know for those who believe in this end-of-the-world thingy, you should really think about getting in line early, cus when 6 billion souls and gatrillion more from other species, plants and cellular organisms are all trying to get in to the best damn club in the world, it's always a good thing to be on the front end of the long line and buy some time to make good impressions with St. Peter the bouncer.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 17, 2012)

molested_cow said:


> You know for those who believe in this end-of-the-world thingy, you should really think about getting in line early, cus when 6 billion souls and gatrillion more from other species, plants and cellular organisms are all trying to get in to the best damn club in the world, it's always a good thing to be on the front end of the long line and buy some time to make good impressions with St. Peter the bouncer.




So we should beat the rush and do ourselves in Thursday night?


----------



## molested_cow (Dec 17, 2012)

Well, I have never been a night life person, so after you!


----------



## thetrue (Dec 17, 2012)

AgentDrex said:


> Well, I guess I won't be spending it in jail after-all.  Taking my case to jury trial.


Don't special agents get, like, diplomatic immunity or something?


----------



## Mully (Dec 17, 2012)

Business as usual .... I just bought a Christmas tree so the world can't end.


----------



## SCraig (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm going to work on a wastewater treatment plant that I won't finish the electrical design on until sometime in January.  Then at noon we are having an office Christmas lunch and breaking for the holidays, after which I'm going by Radnor Lake and try and get some bird or deer photos.  Go home, watch some TV, eat dinner, watch some more TV, check this forum, get some sleep, wake up, laugh at all the survivalists sitting on top of mountains feeling disappointed that the world is still here and now they have to pay for all that survival crap that they bought on credit.


----------



## CCericola (Dec 17, 2012)

My husband's home brew club is having their Xmas party in the city that night. I still need to go dress shopping.


----------



## Demers18 (Dec 17, 2012)

I'll be enjoying my morning coffee with my family that I haven't spent the holidays with in 6 years and yes if course taking lots if pictures


----------



## dewey (Dec 17, 2012)

I don't know... but if it doesn't end as advertised I guess I'll have to start Christmas shopping.


----------



## ratssass (Dec 17, 2012)

dewey said:


> I don't know... but if it doesn't end as advertised I guess I'll have to start Christmas shopping.



...please don't just stand in the aisle,gawking....can't you see i'm already behind the 8 ball???!!!!


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 17, 2012)

Believe me, I am not one of those end-of-the-world believers.  Nor am I one of those David Icke followers that believe there will be a hyper-dimensional-reptilian-kitten-eater take-over of our minds. 

 I am one that wants a spiritual revolution to happen come this Friday.  I would be happy to live in a world where, while bad stuff happens, people are able to deal with it properly instead of ignoring/denying it. 

It'd also be nice to live in a logical society where I am free to smoke what I want in the privacy of my own home (or the home of a friend obviously) without intervention by some money-mismanaging, gun-on-the-hip weenies.  I do not attempt to harm others.  I do smoke my ciggies outside (I roll my own, so any one that says I am polluting the earth must remember, paper and tobacco are highly bio-degradable. I do not use filters.) There's no reason to believe I give second-hand smoke to people (which always turns into a silly argument with non-smokers when they say second-hand smoke is more dangerous for them.  As if somehow I'm not inhaling the second-hand smoke myself as well as first-hand, and I'm holding them down blowing it in their non-smoking faces.)  As for the argument that my smoke pollutes the air, I remind them that the effective volume of our atmosphere is 4.2 billion cubic km.  I'm pretty sure I have little to no effect on the air compared to everything else we subject the atmosphere to.  For those that say that I will end up being a burden on society and the healthcare system, poo on you.  We'd have plenty of money to "coddle" me in my emphysema years if some people knew how to manage the money they steal from us (yes, that's right, I went there and said steal.  Who in their right mind would voluntarily give money to people who have no clue how to spend it and argue over it while people starve, go without homes and jobs).

So, on Saturday the 22nd, I will be looking forward to reading about how the world didn't end, that the date of the apocalypse got pushed yet further away (as always) or that a spiritual awakening did happen but not over here, wherever the here is to the author (as I am sure someone will write).  I'll be "polluting" the earth, my body, YOUR body with my ugly cigarette habit while getting a buzz smoking an illegal plant, taking photos and being kind to those around me as usual.

And maybe have one bourbon, one scotch and one beer.


----------



## leeroix (Dec 17, 2012)

bartending... more like babysitting a bunch of drunks. im sure they will be out that night...


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 17, 2012)

leeroix said:


> bartending... more like babysitting a bunch of drunks. im sure they will be out that night...



Oh they'll be out for sure.  There may even be ones that truly believe the world will end and decide to drink for the first time as a YOLO.  That'll be fun. Good luck and stay safe.


----------



## panblue (Dec 17, 2012)

Interesting to read..Y2K deserves a thread of its own and Rick's post jogged my memory. I find it curious actually that "where were you 01/01/01 isn't often a conversation I've had. It was quite a significant moment for any adult of the 20th century..and the was quite an expectant/optimistic feel to the later 1990s, with a solar eclipse right at the finish IIRC. 01/01/01, I had been out all night; I sat on top of a hill, looking East as the first light of 2000 permeated the mist covering the fields below  and I thought about it all.



AgentDrex said:


> I remember Y2K.  I was working as an overnight contract custodian at a local department store (won't mention the name but it's the place where stuff "came apart").  About ten minutes before midnight, I stopped working, grabbed a cart and headed over to electronics (specifically the TV section).  There was a clock nearby and I watched it slowly tick by.  Since most of the power stations were controlled by 'puters, everyone was worried there'd be a wide-spread grid blackout.  I was planning on this happening as this would give me time to take as much stuff to my car as I could without fear of camera or alarm (I was young and most likely wouldn't think about doing that at my age now).  Well, clock struck midnight, nothing happened.  Waited another ten minutes and still nada.  So I pushed the cart back to where I got it from and went back to work heavily disappointed.
> 
> If I have to be disappointed again, so be it.  It would be awesome though if there was some truth to this silliness and we all take part in a mass exodus from stupidity and hate.  I guess we'll see Saturday if there is less dumbness in the world.  Either way, I'll be taking photos.


----------



## panblue (Dec 17, 2012)

21/12/12..hope it heralds a massive consciousness shift for positive change. Doubt it lol. I might go shopping. Drink coffee.


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 17, 2012)

Drink a kind of coffee you never have before.  Sing a song you've never sung.  Dance a dance you never have.  Do something new and random for the simple sake of doing something new and random (make it something positive thought obviously.  Go out and tell a random stranger thank you for being here with us.  Good luck and may peace guide us all.


----------



## panblue (Dec 17, 2012)

Just to clarify, as I say the word "us", do I make a sweeping gesture with my hands and roll my eyes like Marty Feldman? 
I can give it a try but my David Icke jumpsuit is at the dry cleaners until the 23rd.


AgentDrex said:


> Go out and tell a random stranger thank you for being here with us.


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## DannyLewis (Dec 18, 2012)

View attachment 28956


----------



## DannyLewis (Dec 18, 2012)

dec 21st 2012 is the end of the age of picses and the start of the age of aquarius, no more no less....remember the old song this is the dawning of the age of aquarius...well here it is


----------



## DannyLewis (Dec 18, 2012)

throw a suit of clothes out next to your car and the neighbors will think WTH he made the rapture and were still here???


----------



## Psytrox (Dec 18, 2012)

Not to ruin the fun or anything. But I read somewhere, that whoever calculated the date 21st of December, being the end of the world forgot to take into account leap years. With leap years, the world ended some time in June, if it wasnt June last year.

In any case... 

I decided not to do my xmas shopping until after the 21st of december... just in case it does end...


----------



## Derrel (Dec 18, 2012)

I hope to do a 12-hour newborn lifestyle shoot, using only natural light rays from the Sun of The Apocalypse as my light source. Oughtta' be a sweet deal! I plan on shooting 1,468 frames, and of course, fully processing ALL of them using the KickAssMWACD and GWAC Fab-U-Less Action Pack action sets, using Lightroom 4 on my Mac Pro Laptop, and then burning *all the images* onto DVD discs (multiple discs!) and providing my clients with hundreds of killer piccies!!! RAW images, JPEGs, web-sized JPEGs, and print-optimized files. Should take pretty much the whole last day of my life. But it'll be worth the $75 I earn doing it!!! If it's worth doing, it's worth doing all fricking day long! Right???


----------



## John27 (Dec 18, 2012)

The Mayans didn't predict the end of the world.  This is the end of the cycle, and a new cycle will begin, the calendar was a wheel, it took us a long time, but we've come full circle.

There are still small tribes of people who practice the mayan traditions, and they are having a celebration on the 21st to celebrate the new cycle.   Apparently someone forgot to tell the mayans that the mayans predicted the end of the world.

That said, I intend to spend my 'last friday' trying to find something that gets Derrels knickers in as much as a twist as newborn lifestyle shoots.  This has got to be the 8th or 10th reference to that he's made in a couple weeks.  I think I can do better!  LOL  (Just messin' with ya man)

Hey Derrel, I just got my first camera, A Canon Coolpix Nikon version.  I think.  How much should I charge for the wedding I'm shooting this afternoon?  Also how do I do it?  I'm going to play with the camera some after it charges, I just got it.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 18, 2012)

Sorry, but it's the third reference. You just keep harping on it. For some reason you seem to be stalking me all across TPF's many sub-forums, making smart alecky comments about my posts. I do not even KNOW you...


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 18, 2012)

I've too many things going to happen in 2013, things that are firmly planned - so I simply can't have the world to end! So there!


----------



## DannyLewis (Dec 18, 2012)

WHat difference would it make if ya shopped or not, ya think you can take your check book with you



Psytrox said:


> Not to ruin the fun or anything. But I read somewhere, that whoever calculated the date 21st of December, being the end of the world forgot to take into account leap years. With leap years, the world ended some time in June, if it wasnt June last year.
> 
> In any case...
> 
> I decided not to do my xmas shopping until after the 21st of december... just in case it does end...


----------



## DannyLewis (Dec 18, 2012)

I think he is jealous. You know what your doing and he doesnt.


Derrel said:


> Sorry, but it's the third reference. You just keep harping on it. For some reason you seem to be stalking me all across TPF's many sub-forums, making smart alecky comments about my posts. I do not even KNOW you...


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 18, 2012)

I've been having dreams the last two nights of massive explosions all around me (either unknown explosions making the ground tremble but lighting up the sky or fireballs falling down) and then I wake up.  As I'm going about my business all these explosions start happening and I remember the dream I had and I think to myself "It's really happening."  Then I really do wake up.  

I wish this was sarcasm and not real dreams I'm having but it's getting kind of aggravating.  I don't watch TV  (haven't much lately, spending most of time here at TPF and looking for work).  This December 21st stupidity is most likely the culprit but its not like I obsess over it.  Apparently my mind is pre-occupied with explosions and fiery rocks from the sky for some stupid reason.  Just felt like sharing that for some silly reason.  Go ahead and "flame" away?  Its going to get "hot" in here?  Now that I've let all this out, am I in for a "rocky" ride?  Before Friday, shall I go get "stoned"? That kind of thing could get a man "fired"?


----------



## Derrel (Dec 18, 2012)

*Hellfire and brimstone* *showers* ARE predicted by SOME TV meteorology departments around the USA...so...


----------



## panblue (Dec 18, 2012)

I notice it's a lot calmer on Saturday though. Even post-apocalyptic scenarios can be OK sometimes..


Derrel said:


> *Hellfire and brimstone* *showers* ARE predicted by SOME TV meteorology departments around the USA...so...
> 
> View attachment 28968


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 18, 2012)

Hahaha...it always smells fresher after an apocalypse...or so I've been told...


----------



## ceejtank (Dec 18, 2012)

I'll be spending my "last friday" convincing and idiot who believes the world is ending to give me all the money in their savings account since they won't need it.


----------



## skieur (Dec 18, 2012)

Involved in the Discovery Phase of my tax fight that is going to court.

skieur


----------



## Derrel (Dec 18, 2012)

Good luck in court, skieur. Best wishes to you and yours!!!


----------



## TheFantasticG (Dec 18, 2012)

Drinking a bottle of wine with the wife and listening to a live podcast of Mysterious Universe.


----------



## panblue (Dec 18, 2012)

That's nice! Cool!



Demers18 said:


> I'll be enjoying my morning coffee with my family that I haven't spent the holidays with in 6 years and yes if course taking lots if pictures


----------



## Demers18 (Dec 18, 2012)

panblue said:
			
		

> That's nice! Cool!



Thanks panblue!
Yeah I'm pretty excited about it. My wife hasn't been at my family  Christmas yet either, it always a great time. We've spent the last ones in her family, which is great as well, due to location and the cost of flying during the holidays.


----------



## kathyt (Dec 18, 2012)

Derrel said:


> I hope to do a 12-hour newborn lifestyle shoot, using only natural light rays from the Sun of The Apocalypse as my light source. Oughtta' be a sweet deal! I plan on shooting 1,468 frames, and of course, fully processing ALL of them using the KickAssMWACD and GWAC Fab-U-Less Action Pack action sets, using Lightroom 4 on my Mac Pro Laptop, and then burning *all the images* onto DVD discs (multiple discs!) and providing my clients with hundreds of killer piccies!!! RAW images, JPEGs, web-sized JPEGs, and print-optimized files. Should take pretty much the whole last day of my life. But it'll be worth the $75 I earn doing it!!! If it's worth doing, it's worth doing all fricking day long! Right???



If the world doesn't end on 12/21/12, your a** is heading to my neck of the woods because you will have a client waiting. It is a lifestyle, newborn session I have set up for you. Think pink and frilly. I have set aside 8-10 hours for your shoot. I am sure you will do great with your in person ordering session as well. Really push for those up sells Derrel. When they say they don't want a 80x100 canvas of their newborn baby above the couch or a 12x12, 300 page album, you need to get in there and get er done! This is going to be so much fun. I can't wait. I will just be hanging out drinking a few bottles of wine, so don't mind me.  your bff, Kathy


----------



## panblue (Dec 18, 2012)

Demers18 said:


> it always a great time.



That's the main thing!


----------



## panblue (Dec 18, 2012)

As the 5km-wide asteroid barrels into Central London, and the mother-of-pearl flash burns straight through my retinas and out the back of my skull, branding my shadow onto the pavement, the thought of this will sustain me..



Derrel said:


> I hope to do a 12-hour newborn lifestyle shoot, using only natural light rays from the Sun of The Apocalypse as my light source. Oughtta' be a sweet deal! I plan on shooting 1,468 frames, and of course, fully processing ALL of them using the KickAssMWACD and GWAC Fab-U-Less Action Pack action sets, using Lightroom 4 on my Mac Pro Laptop, and then burning *all the images* onto DVD discs (multiple discs!) and providing my clients with hundreds of killer piccies!!! RAW images, JPEGs, web-sized JPEGs, and print-optimized files. Should take pretty much the whole last day of my life. But it'll be worth the $75 I earn doing it!!! If it's worth doing, it's worth doing all fricking day long! Right???


----------



## Demers18 (Dec 18, 2012)

panblue said:
			
		

> That's the main thing!



Yes indeed! Hope you have some great holidays as well! And everyone else here on TPF!


----------



## Derrel (Dec 18, 2012)

panblue said:


> As the 5km-wide asteroid barrels into Central London, and the mother-of-pearl flash burns straight through my retinas and out the back of my skull, branding my shadow onto the pavement, the thought of this will sustain me..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




WELL, you know what they say...the Sunlight of The Apocalypse is the *BEST light of the entire epoch!!!!* Don't let it go to waste!!!


----------



## skieur (Dec 18, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Good luck in court, skieur. Best wishes to you and yours!!!



What is interesting is that the tax man is coming over to my place tomorrow to try for an out-of-court settlement.
Thanks, Derrel and Joyeux Noel to you and yours as well!!

skieur


----------



## John27 (Dec 19, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Sorry, but it's the third reference. You just keep harping on it. For some reason you seem to be stalking me all across TPF's many sub-forums, making smart alecky comments about my posts. I do not even KNOW you...



Nah I'm not stalking you.  I like to use the 'What's New' section of the forum and click on interesting threads, rather than just skim around subforum by subforum.  You seem to post just about everywhere so I seem to bump into you just about everywhere.

It was just a lighthearted tease, sorry, didn't mean to bother you with it.  I apologize.

By the way, I'm John, pleased to meet you.  Certainly doesn't count as 'knowing' me but at least I'll say hello, would be the polite thing to do right?



DannyLewis said:


> I think he is jealous. You know what your doing and he doesnt.



I don't know if "Jealous" describes it, but yeah he definitely knows what he's doing more than I do! (I am envious of his gear and ability though   But, I don't do professional portrait photography so it's hard to be jealous in that regard, I would sure HOPE he knows what he's doing at that level, more than me at the hobby level) I'm just a amateur hobby photographer. I haven't the foggiest idea or notion of opinion on how long a photo shoot should take or what a 'lifestyle' shoot is or anything else.  I was just teasing.  Didn't think I was stepping on toes with that one, that's my fault.


----------



## DannyLewis (Dec 19, 2012)

It is just bad gas


AgentDrex said:


> I've been having dreams the last two nights of massive explosions all around me (either unknown explosions making the ground tremble but lighting up the sky or fireballs falling down) and then I wake up.  As I'm going about my business all these explosions start happening and I remember the dream I had and I think to myself "It's really happening."  Then I really do wake up.
> 
> I wish this was sarcasm and not real dreams I'm having but it's getting kind of aggravating.  I don't watch TV  (haven't much lately, spending most of time here at TPF and looking for work).  This December 21st stupidity is most likely the culprit but its not like I obsess over it.  Apparently my mind is pre-occupied with explosions and fiery rocks from the sky for some stupid reason.  Just felt like sharing that for some silly reason.  Go ahead and "flame" away?  Its going to get "hot" in here?  Now that I've let all this out, am I in for a "rocky" ride?  Before Friday, shall I go get "stoned"? That kind of thing could get a man "fired"?


----------



## DannyLewis (Dec 19, 2012)

I hav'nt a clue as to what goes on between you two I was just rattling...He does do seriously great  work though. Are you really a stalker or just like to hang with the pro's? Guess it would make ya look good. I can barely take pictures much less photograph's.



John27 said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, but it's the third reference. You just keep harping on it. For some reason you seem to be stalking me all across TPF's many sub-forums, making smart alecky comments about my posts. I do not even KNOW you...
> ...


----------



## John27 (Dec 20, 2012)

DannyLewis said:


> I hav'nt a clue as to what goes on between you two I was just rattling...He does do seriously great  work though. Are you really a stalker or just like to hang with the pro's? Guess it would make ya look good. I can barely take pictures much less photograph's.



Lol, like I said before, not a stalker.  I don't tend to look through the forums though, rather I always just go to the 'what's new' (new posts) menu and scroll down through interesting threads.  Guess I've bumped into Derrel a couple times in threads and he didn't like that or something.  As far as 'hanging out with the pros', nah, I'll post anywhere, and I read everywhere in the forum, there's a lot to learn!  I'm a newbie here too, my stuff isn't very good.  But I enjoy it nonetheless.


----------



## KmH (Dec 20, 2012)

According to new reports, some Michigan schools (30 of them) were closed 2 days early for the holidays, *in part because of rumors the world will end tomorrow*.  :er:



> http://www.latimes.com/news/nation/...yan-calendar-schools-20121220,0,2257249.story
> Supt. Matt Wandrie said the false rumors of possible violence, _*coupled with the end-of-time furor surrounding the completion of the current Mayan calendar cycle*_, led the district to cancel Thursday and Friday&#8217;s classes, along with sports events and other extracurricular activities.


----------



## kundalini (Dec 20, 2012)

How many of you have unfinished projects at home?  I have a boat load.  I'm guessing the Myans weren't that much different with their calendar.


----------



## thetrue (Dec 20, 2012)

kundalini said:


> How many of you have unfinished projects at home?  I have a boat load.  I'm guessing the Myans weren't that much different with their calendar.


Good theory, guess we'll find out soon, eh? :lmao:


----------



## spang1mw (Dec 20, 2012)

KmH said:


> According to new reports, some Michigan schools (30 of them) were closed 2 days early for the holidays, *in part because of rumors the world will end tomorrow*.  :er:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought no school was because of the Michigan Sasquatch hunting day on the 21st...That's what they have been telling me


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 20, 2012)

Well, two hours to go.  This better not be a disappointment but I'm guessing on Saturday the 22nd, I'll be posting about my disappointment.  People are already pushing the "apocalypse" to Sunday.


----------



## thetrue (Dec 20, 2012)

AgentDrex said:


> Well, two hours to go.  This better not be a disappointment but I'm guessing on Saturday the 22nd, I'll be posting about my disappointment.  People are already pushing the "apocalypse" to Sunday.


Damn Americans are so lazy!


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 20, 2012)

AgentDrex said:


> ..............  People are already pushing the "apocalypse" to Sunday.



Well of course.  It took God six days to build the place... you expect some mere mortals to destroy it in just one? :mrgreen:


----------



## Derrel (Dec 20, 2012)

I was thinking, if I could wait until *a day AFTER* the Mayan Apocalypse, there might be a Black Saturday with some really,really,really good deals on things like burned out homesteads, burnt up Mercedes, etc.etc.. Thoughts on the likelihood of this?


----------



## thetrue (Dec 20, 2012)

Derrel said:


> I was thinking, if I could wait until *a day AFTER* the Mayan Apocalypse, there might be a Black Saturday with some really,really,really good deals on things like burned out homesteads, burnt up Mercedes, etc.etc.. Thoughts on the likelihood of this?


Let's partner on this! I have some great ideas for the White House!!!


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 20, 2012)

Derrel said:


> I was thinking, if I could wait until *a day AFTER* the Mayan Apocalypse, there might be a Black Saturday with some really,really,really good deals on things like burned out homesteads, burnt up Mercedes, etc.etc.. Thoughts on the likelihood of this?




Take pictures using your burned up camera and burned up lens.


----------



## Demers18 (Dec 20, 2012)

480sparky said:
			
		

> Take pictures using your burned up camera and burned up lens.



With your burned up eyes and your burned up hands.

The world can't end, we've all have too many things to do!


----------



## ratssass (Dec 20, 2012)

...will this whole "end of the world" thing take all day?I'm kinda tired........I just want to eat,get some sleep,and sleep in a little.I've always liked the sunset light better.


----------



## DannyLewis (Dec 20, 2012)

You would think if the Mayan's could predict the future they would still be here, look's  like what ever wiped them out they would have been able to avoid  since they knew it was coming right?


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 20, 2012)

DannyLewis said:


> You would think if the Mayan's could predict  the future they would still be here, look's  like what ever wiped them  out they would have been able to avoid  since they knew it was coming  right?




Again, I must re-iterate...the Mayans are still here...it was the full-blooded Aztecs that were wiped out by the conquistadors (and I skipped two years of high school while getting drunk and stoned...take that formal education!)


----------



## DannyLewis (Dec 21, 2012)

I find it hard to believe they put so much emphasis on something spoken by a bunch of peyote eating Indian's. I dropped some 25 cent LSD back in the 70s and predicted all types of scenerios but no one listened and nothin ever happened. Unless I was out there where the buses dont run and missed it.....


----------



## DannyLewis (Dec 21, 2012)

I missed that class, was more than likely out back smokin a fat one....or a thin one we got great weed back in the day so fatties were not needed at school.... only on the weekends....




AgentDrex said:


> DannyLewis said:
> 
> 
> > You would think if the Mayan's could predict  the future they would still be here, look's  like what ever wiped them  out they would have been able to avoid  since they knew it was coming  right?
> ...


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 21, 2012)

> I missed that class, was more than likely out back smokin a fat  one....or a thin one we got great weed back in the day so fatties were  not needed at school.... only on the weekends....



That was my extra-curricular activity as well minus the great stuff...just a bunch of commersh...


----------



## thetrue (Dec 21, 2012)

Is there an unpredicted hurricane in the mid Atlantic region tonight? My house is literally shaking every time the wind blows.....


----------



## skieur (Dec 21, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Good luck in court, skieur. Best wishes to you and yours!!!



Your "good luck" must have worked.  I just settled out of court with the tax man to the tune of $40,000 in my favour!!  Yipee, what a Christmas present!!


----------



## Mully (Dec 21, 2012)

See I knew if I bought my Christmas tree early the world would not end.


----------



## terri (Dec 21, 2012)




----------

